# Hogzilla Lights



## dwhee87 (Mar 3, 2013)

Just got one in (Green LED) and charged it up. Walked out onto the back deck and flipped it on and could see all the way across the golf course, about 70 yds, like it was daylight.

Mounted it on my rifle scope (I bought the bundle that included a mounting bracket for a rail mount) and again went out back and gave it a try. Amazing. The farthest I could test it from my deck is about 70 yds, but will have a chance to see how it performs on a hunt next weekend at it's advertised 150 yd distance. 

Light, batteries, charger, mount, and remote pressure trigger - $113 delivered.


----------

